# Ignition coil question



## icrnk (Oct 8, 2007)

I've searched and didn't find this answered.
I'm looking into buying a 99 GXE with 150k miles. I'm just doing some homework before I buy. So, if coil packs are replaced with new units how long can I expect them to last if the design flaw(s) is in fact fixed? Also, I saw Himitzu coil packs for around $43, Airtex for around $59, and Standard Motor Products for around $68. Are these brands not suggested and the Hanshin and Mitsubishi coil packs better then? If so, which brand have most of you had the most luck with? I may go mitsubishi since the coil packs in my 97 Mirage are still going with 191,000 + miles. Oh, one more question. If bought locally from O'Reilly's, AutoZone, etc., do they come with a mileage or dated warranty? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

